# S-L-O-W



## jjohns (Sep 15, 2007)

Since the last D* "upgrade" a couple of days ago, my receiver is s-l-o-w. I mean dog slow.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

RBR ?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jjohns said:


> Since the last D* "upgrade" a couple of days ago, my receiver is s-l-o-w. I mean dog slow.


What kind of HR is it?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mertzen said:


> RBR ?


He'd be better off pulling the plug and leaving it deenergized for an hour or so. The red button is pretty much useless.

Rich


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

He's not the only one experiencing extreme slowness. My HR20s, HR21, and HR22 are slower than they've ever been.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

0x312? Since I got that my Hr22's have been Speeded up.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

If molasses in January can be considered "speeded up." (improper grammar notwithstanding here, LOL)


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Since I received 0x312, both of my HR22's are faster. There is still room for improvement though.


----------



## jjohns (Sep 15, 2007)

One minute before the upgrade - Okay.
One minute after the upgrade - S-l-o-w.
I'm going to go with the upgrade being the problem.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

There is very little difference between 0x2F4/5/6 than 0x312 .. It's surprising to me that the difference in performance is so much.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Doug Brott said:


> There is very little difference between 0x2F4/5/6 than 0x312 .. It's surprising to me that the difference in performance is so much.


Apparently there is more than a "very little difference" for this update that was recently touted as the answer to slowness.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

harsh said:


> Apparently there is more than a "very little difference" for this update that was recently touted as the answer to slowness.


If you actually had [any] DirecTV receivers, you might have a better understanding, than simply reading about them.
First hand experience is always more informative.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> If you actually had [any] DirecTV receivers, you might have a better understanding, than simply reading about them.
> First hand experience is always more informative.


Good one! Almost fell off my chair, I was laughing so hard.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jjohns said:


> One minute before the upgrade - Okay.
> One minute after the upgrade - S-l-o-w.
> I'm going to go with the upgrade being the problem.


Again, I ask: What model HR is it?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> There is very little difference between 0x2F4/5/6 than 0x312 .. It's surprising to me that the difference in performance is so much.


Nine HRs and I have no speed problems. The NR had no adverse affect on any of my HRs except the usual ones I get right after an NR. Certainly not speed. I still think people have screwed up "systems" feeding their "slow" HRs.

Rich


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> First hand experience is always more informative.


Mine is that my HR20-700s (and the typically more sluggish HR21-100) are all showing no slowdowns with 312 vs. 2F4/6 ... at least so far, many days in. Then again, I've seen slow performance with other software versions that people raved about speed with, so perhaps I just have a set of contrarian DVRs.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

harsh said:


> Apparently there is more than a "very little difference" for this update that was recently touted as the answer to slowness.


I'm guessing you missed the Release notes which stated simply:



> New features
> 
> No new features
> 
> ...


I'm not seeing anything resembling "the answer to slowness" on that list.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Doug Brott said:


> I'm guessing you missed the Release notes which stated simply:


It was a message that _you_ left in another thread that lead me to believe that it issues would go away.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

veryoldschool said:


> First hand experience is always more informative.


I tried it out this morning as a matter of fact. I knew there was a reason that the showroom TV is always running off of a ViP622.

Are you suggesting that it isn't slower and/or doesn't need to be improved?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

harsh said:


> It was a message that _you_ left in another thread that lead me to believe that it issues would go away.


I sure don't recall saying anything like that .. perhaps _you_ are mistaken.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I sure don't recall saying anything like that .. perhaps _you_ are mistaken.


I don't recall that post either. harsh, would you mind posting a link?


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

harsh said:


> It was a message that _you_ left in another thread that lead me to believe that it issues would go away.


Lemme get this straight harsh:

1) _you_ are not a DIRECTV subscriber.
2) _you_ are questioning/snarking a mod of DBSTalk in a DIRECTV forum?


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

....

Getting :backtotop 

None of my STB's are running slow in any way/shape or form.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

harsh said:


> I tried it out this morning as a matter of fact. I knew there was a reason that the showroom TV is always running off of a ViP622.
> 
> Are you suggesting that it isn't slower and/or doesn't need to be improved?


 I'm sure a test drive in the showroom, has given you all the insight you need to now be a expert on DirecTV and how one version of firmware is compared to another, or how housekeeping of the series links/guide data affects the speed.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

barryb said:


> ....
> 
> Getting :backtotop
> 
> None of my STB's are running slow in any way/shape or form.


We really ought to get rid of the anachronistic acronyms, ban them or just use some degree of common sense when using them (not looking at your particular post, this a general comment). Who actually uses a Set Top Box anymore? I can just see an HR balanced on top of an LCD set or a plasma. Acronyms are bad enough, anachronistic ones should be put to rest. Just an opinion.

Rich


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rich584 said:


> We really ought to get rid of the anachronistic acronyms, ban them or just use some degree of common sense when using them (not looking at your particular post, this a general comment). Who actually uses a Set Top Box anymore? I can just see an HR balanced on top of an LCD set or a plasma. Acronyms are bad enough, anachronistic ones should be put to rest. Just an opinion.
> 
> Rich


 Barry has build shelfs above each of his TVs just so he can still call them STBs. :lol:


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

rich584 said:


> We really ought to get rid of the anachronistic acronyms, ban them or just use some degree of common sense when using them (not looking at your particular post, this a general comment). Who actually uses a Set Top Box anymore? I can just see an HR balanced on top of an LCD set or a plasma. Acronyms are bad enough, anachronistic ones should be put to rest. Just an opinion.
> 
> Rich


I agree Rich. 

So what should we call them?

-receiver is too long of a word.
-DVR does not cover all thingamabobs.
-STB is sooooo 90's, and sounds like something we don't want to catch.

For the "OP" (thread starter):

We would still like to hear you answer Riches question.

Edit: I use the centrifugal force of the hard-drives (HD's) spinning to keep my thingamabobs balanced in place.


----------



## jjohns (Sep 15, 2007)

Who is Riches?


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

harsh said:


> I tried it out this morning as a matter of fact. I knew there was a reason that the showroom TV is always running off of a ViP622.
> 
> Are you suggesting that it isn't slower and/or doesn't need to be improved?


I would say that we can compare apples to oranges in another thread and that the ViP622 is not the topic of this one.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jjohns said:


> Who is Riches?





> Again, I ask: What model HR is it?
> 
> Rich


This guy


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

jjohns said:


> Who is Riches?


Now thats funny.



rich584 said:


> What kind of HR is it?
> 
> Rich


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Just in the interest of full disclosure . . . my youngest daughter's R15 is balanced somewhat precariously (albeit with the assistance of no small amount of double-sided tape) to the top of the circa ~1990 20" RCA CRT in her room, so it is indeed a "set top box." :lol:

Sadly, and against my better judgment, I allowed my wife to try the same approach with the R22-200 in my older daughter's room on top of the 26" Toshiba CRT (which is itself sitting upon her dresser top about 4-1/2 feet off the floor). When the tape failed after one too many jostles from an overly-rambunctious 13 year old, the R22 took a face-first header off the TV onto the carpeted floor.    

Fortunately, it is an owned unit and even more fortunately from my perspective, the only damage was a broken off front plastic front door. It continues to work just fine two months after the event. It is no longer, however, a "set top box."


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

barryb said:


> I agree Rich.
> 
> So what should we call them?


I never call them anything but HRs. Seems simple and relevant.

Rich



> -receiver is too long of a word.


Kind of a strange thing to call a DVR



> -DVR does not cover all thingamabobs.


HR do.



> -STB is sooooo 90's


Try 70's.



> For the "OP" (thread starter):


Been waiting for "OP" to be supplanted by "TS" as it should be.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> Just in the interest of full disclosure . . . my youngest daughter's R15 is balanced somewhat precariously (albeit with the assistance of no small amount of double-sided tape) to the top of the circa ~1990 20" RCA CRT in her room, so it is indeed a "set top box." :lol:
> 
> Sadly, and against my better judgment, I allowed my wife to try the same approach with the R22-200 in my older daughter's room on top of the 26" Toshiba CRT (which is itself sitting upon her dresser top about 4-1/2 feet off the floor). When the tape failed after one too many jostles from an overly-rambunctious 13 year old, the R22 took a face-first header off the TV onto the carpeted floor.
> 
> Fortunately, it is an owned unit and even more fortunately from my perspective, the only damage was a broken off front plastic front door. It continues to work just fine two months after the event. It is no longer, however, a "set top box."


I used to buy shelves that were made for the tops of CRT TVs. Don't think they would work with LCDs or plasmas, they might, but why?

I just asked my son and his girlfriend if they knew what an STB was and they both said "Sexually transmitted something?". Nineteen and twenty years old and when I said set top box, they both laughed and called me an anachronism (or words to that effect). :lol:

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Barry has build shelfs above each of his TVs just so he can still call them STBs. :lol:


Huh. I'm sitting in a room with a 42" plasma that I built a shelf above. For an HR.

Just looked it up in *The Book of Fred* and it says, "If the box does not come in contact with the TV, it should not be called a set top box."

Fred is rarely wrong.

Rich


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I never call them anything but HRs. Seems simple and relevant.


Agreed. BUT.... (sorry) the 'R' donotes "recorder" in [cue music] *The Book Of Barry* [end music]. Being as I do have one H21..... and I know I am not alone....

You should know better than to ask such a question of 19-20 somethings, especially if they carry bits of you. I would avoid asking them about D*Box.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

barryb said:


> Agreed. BUT.... (sorry) the 'R' donotes "recorder" in [cue music] *The Book Of Barry* [end music]. Being as I do have one H21..... and I know I am not alone....
> 
> You should know better than to ask such a question of 19-20 somethings, especially if they carry bits of you. I would avoid asking them about D*Box.


You underestimate the kids. My son started using a VCR at a very early age and has had his own HR since I started with the HRs. He had a couple TiVos before that. His girlfriend has had a similar TV life experience. I enjoy talking to both of them. The girlfriend turned me on to Firefox when I told her how slow Internet Explorer was using Vista. What a difference. Both of them are like wizards with cell phones. Good little geeks to have around.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

barryb said:


> Being as I do have one H21


Why, seriously, would you have a plain old receiver? Why not an HR? That's something I haven't understood since I discovered DVRs. I rarely watch anything live. Haven't since the middle 80's.



> and I know I am not alone....


That's really scary. :lol:

Rich


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Why, seriously, would you have a plain old receiver? Why not an HR? That's something I haven't understood since I discovered DVRs. I rarely watch anything live. Haven't since the middle 80's.


For an acronym I can't talk about here. 

(I have a few HR's too, and I don't watch TV in real-time either)



> That's really scary. :lol:


Agreed again!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I used to buy shelves that were made for the tops of CRT TVs. Don't think they would work with LCDs or plasmas, they might, but why?
> 
> I just asked my son and his girlfriend if they knew what an STB was and they both said "Sexually transmitted something?". Nineteen and twenty years old and when I said set top box, they both laughed and called me an anachronism (or words to that effect). :lol:
> 
> Rich


HR?
CRT?
TV?
LCD?
STB?

Pot ... kettle ... black. :lol:


----------



## kramer (Jun 6, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Nine HRs and I have no speed problems. The NR had no adverse affect on any of my HRs except the usual ones I get right after an NR. Certainly not speed. I still think people have screwed up "systems" feeding their "slow" HRs.
> 
> Rich


To get back on topic, I have a HR20-100 and HR20-700 and both are dog slow after last NR. Have done RBR but did not help. I always get the two model numbers confused but the silver one is faster than the black one to remote commands.

Rich - are any of your HRXX networked? Been thinking about disconnected network connection to see if that helps.

Thanks


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

harsh said:


> It was a message that _you_ left in another thread that lead me to believe that it issues would go away.


I Think you are referring to Stuarts reply to my post in this other thread. He said that anyone with a -100 model should notice an improvement in speed. I know I have. Post #12 - Slow Thread


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Doug Brott said:


> I sure don't recall saying anything like that .. perhaps _you_ are mistaken.


It appears that I was mistaken. Your reference was to an undesignated future release.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2127942#post2127942


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

RACJ2 said:


> I Think you are referring to Stuarts reply to my post in this other thread.


You are correct.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

kramer said:


> To get back on topic, I have a HR20-100 and HR20-700 and both are dog slow after last NR. Have done RBR but did not help. I always get the two model numbers confused but the silver one is faster than the black one to remote commands.
> 
> Rich - are any of your HRXX networked? Been thinking about disconnected network connection to see if that helps.
> 
> Thanks


All but three are networked and it seems to make no difference in speed. The fastest HRs I have are my four 20-700s and they are all networked.

A word of advice, if I may, stay away from that red button. I haven't used it for years, and I have very few problems. When I want to reboot for a small problem, I go to the Systems window and go to Reset and then hit Restart Receiver. For serious problems, such as getting my HRs to recognize my eSATAs, I pull the plug. Contrary to some folk's beliefs, pulling the plug does NOT cause the eSATAs to reformat and wipe out the recordings. Not in my experience, anyhow.

One thing that will cause an HR to slow down is a nearly full hard drive. Try unplugging the 20-700 for an hour or so and see if that speeds it up.

I have to go right now, but I'll get back in a couple minutes.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

kramer said:


> To get back on topic, I have a HR20-100 and HR20-700 and both are dog slow after last NR. Have done RBR but did not help. I always get the two model numbers confused but the silver one is faster than the black one to remote commands.
> 
> Rich - are any of your HRXX networked? Been thinking about disconnected network connection to see if that helps.
> 
> Thanks


OK, I'm on another PC, babysitting. The only thing I can think of that would cause slowness is a problem with your "system", the dish, the cables, etc. that feed your HRs. Aside from a full HDD, I don't know what else it could be.

I was really hesitant to hook up my HRs to the Net, but I have seen no adverse effects at all.

To be honest, I don't even know what people are talking about when they say their HRs are "slow". It certainly isn't the last NR.

I have to go again. Family things. Back later.

Rich


----------



## kramer (Jun 6, 2007)

Wanted to report back that I disconnected the ethernet cable and did a power cycle instead of a RBR on both units. Response to the remote and navigating menu is back to normal and hopefully will stay.

Will miss not being able to stream music from my PC but just got a new Blu-ray that can stream Pandora and NetFlex so not at a total loss.

Hopefully whatever got broken will be fixed in next NR.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

kramer said:


> Wanted to report back that I disconnected the ethernet cable and did a power cycle instead of a RBR on both units. Response to the remote and navigating menu is back to normal and hopefully will stay.
> 
> Will miss not being able to stream music from my PC but just got a new Blu-ray that can stream Pandora and NetFlex so not at a total loss.
> 
> Hopefully whatever got broken will be fixed in next NR.


OK, I see that you had your HRs connected to your PC. That I have never done. For reasons much like the problems you experienced. Mine are just connected by Ethernet and I've never had a problem such as yours. I've read many posts by people with problems that solved those problems by disconnecting the HRs from the PCs. Or am I looking at this in the wrong way?

You might have corrected your problems by just pulling the plug as you did and leaving your PC connection on. Sometimes that "hard, long reboot" is all you need.

The NRs seem to "weed" out weak or troubled HRs. Sounds strange at first glance, but if you read enough posts, you'll probably come to the same conclusion that some of us have.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> HR?
> CRT?
> TV?
> LCD?
> ...


Yeah, I know. I don't like acronyms, but I don't really mind ones that I understand right away. STB, I actually had to look up. Commonly used acronyms I find very useful. Just had a party for my granddaughter (1 year old) and a bunch of college kids were there and I asked them in a group if they knew what STB meant and everyone of them said "sexually transmitted ..." The "B" baffled them, but they've all been hammered by health classes where sexually transmitted diseases (STDs) have been stressed and they had no idea what I was talking about other than sexually transmitted something or other. They do, of course, remember the boxes on top of the televisions, but they didn't know that they were called anything but "cable boxes".

Anyhow, anything I have to look up because someone decided to make an acronym is just a PITA, in my opinion. :lol: (I got PITA right away, first time I saw it. That's my kind of acronym.) :grin:

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

harsh said:


> It appears that I was mistaken. Your reference was to an undesignated future release.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2127942#post2127942


Takes a big beagle to admit he's wrong.

Rich


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rich584 said:


> a bunch of college kids were there and I asked them in a group if they knew what STB meant and everyone of them said "sexually transmitted ..."
> Rich


Think this goes to show what is on their minds. 
When you were their age, what was on your mind? :lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Think this goes to show what is on their minds.
> When you were their age, what was on your mind? :lol:


Sure wasn't STDs. Never gave that a thought. In retrospect, I should have. In port my mind was on, well you know. At sea, where we were most of the time when I was their age, all we were worried about was where the best poker game was and which port we would hit next, which brings us back to your comment. :lol:

Rich


----------



## kramer (Jun 6, 2007)

rich584 said:


> OK, I see that you had your HRs connected to your PC. That I have never done. For reasons much like the problems you experienced. Mine are just connected by Ethernet and I've never had a problem such as yours. I've read many posts by people with problems that solved those problems by disconnecting the HRs from the PCs. Or am I looking at this in the wrong way?
> 
> You might have corrected your problems by just pulling the plug as you did and leaving your PC connection on. Sometimes that "hard, long reboot" is all you need.
> 
> ...


You got it correct - never crossed my mine to stop Tversity on PC.

Agree - might try reconnecting bedroom DVR and if that does not work try disconnecting from PC.

Thanks for the help abd Happy Fathers Day!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

kramer said:


> You got it correct - never crossed my mine to stop Tversity on PC.
> 
> Agree - might try reconnecting bedroom DVR and if that does not work try disconnecting from PC.
> 
> Thanks for the help abd Happy Fathers Day!


You're very welcome. Sorry I couldn't get back to you sooner. Father's day and all that...

Rich


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

My HR21-100 was slow before the x0312 update, so I reset/reboot from the System Menu. The speed improved for a while, and then went sloooooooooooooow again after the new update. Example: when I want to enter a three digit channel number such as 362, I punch the 3 which displays but the 62 will not enter before the dvr tries to jump to channel 3. Then the remaining digits display in the entry box, but the 3 is no where to be found. A reset and reboot has not corrected this problem. Maybe the next release; maybe the next release.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

allenn said:


> My HR21-100 was slow before the x0312 update, so I reset/reboot from the System Menu. The speed improved for a while, and then went sloooooooooooooow again after the new update. Example: when I want to enter a three digit channel number such as 362, I punch the 3 which displays but the 62 will not enter before the dvr tries to jump to channel 3. Then the remaining digits display in the entry box, but the 3 is no where to be found. A reset and reboot has not corrected this problem. Maybe the next release; maybe the next release.


 Reading this I went over to my HR21-200 [remote in RF] and punched 202. Each popped right up and it tuned to 202.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Reading this I went over to my HR21-200 [remote in RF] and punched 202. Each popped right up and it tuned to 202.


Better HR and a better system, I'm pretty sure. :lol:

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

allenn said:


> My HR21-100 was slow before the x0312 update, so I reset/reboot from the System Menu. The speed improved for a while, and then went sloooooooooooooow again after the new update. Example: when I want to enter a three digit channel number such as 362, I punch the 3 which displays but the 62 will not enter before the dvr tries to jump to channel 3. Then the remaining digits display in the entry box, but the 3 is no where to be found. A reset and reboot has not corrected this problem. Maybe the next release; maybe the next release.


I know this is gonna be annoying, but do you have fresh batteries in your remote? The HR's remotes seem to eat Duracells. I just went thru a similar experience with my wireless keyboard, which is supposed to tell me if the batteries get weak. Couldn't get the keyboard to type every letter. Thought the KB (Drew, did you catch this acronym :lol was shot and I've been wanting to get an illuminated one, but four Duracells later, the problem is solved and every keystroke is showing up.

Rich


----------



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

I see the problem alot as well. It isn't his remote batteries, it is the POS HR2x.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Juppers said:


> I see the problem alot as well. It isn't his remote batteries, it is the POS HR2x.


You do mean the 20-100 in particular, or HRs in general?

The only reason I suggested the batteries is that I seem to be blowing thru Duracell AAs like crazy. And when they get low, the response to the remote commands gets out of whack. It seems as if the HR is at fault, but I've put new cells in and the speed goes back to normal. So, I figured if it could happen to me...

Rich


----------



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

rich584 said:


> You do mean the 20-100 in particular, or HRs in general?
> 
> The only reason I suggested the batteries is that I seem to be blowing thru Duracell AAs like crazy. And when they get low, the response to the remote commands gets out of whack. It seems as if the HR is at fault, but I've put new cells in and the speed goes back to normal. So, I figured if it could happen to me...
> 
> Rich


HRs in general. I've seen this behavior on HR21-200, HR20-700, HR22-100. I've seen it in RF mode and IR mode. I've seen it with new batteries, old batteries, fully charged Harmony One, fully charged Harmony 880. I don't know if it is a fault of the hardware design or the software, but the end result is the same. The HR line is a big pile of slow steaming crap.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Juppers said:


> The HR line is a big pile of slow steaming crap.


 None of mine are.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Juppers said:


> The HR line is a big pile of slow steaming crap.


I cannot agree Juppers.

I have 6 HR's and they all do exactly as they are supposed to do, if not more.

I have my original HR20-700's that I leased when they first came out. I have changed batteries in one remote once, and that was one of the optional remotes that have back lights in them.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Juppers said:


> The HR line is a big pile of slow steaming crap.


Really? All four of mine work great.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Juppers said:


> HRs in general. I've seen this behavior on HR21-200, HR20-700, HR22-100. I've seen it in RF mode and IR mode. I've seen it with new batteries, old batteries, fully charged Harmony One, fully charged Harmony 880. I don't know if it is a fault of the hardware design or the software, but the end result is the same. The HR line is a big pile of slow steaming crap.


Ah, a good sampling of HRs. So few people have used the variety of HRs that you have that are "slow". I have four 20-700s and they are the fastest, guide-wise, GUI-wise, etc. I have three 21-700s and one 21-200 and one 23-700 and those five I would rate about the same. Just a tad slower than the 20-700s.

I have one 5LNB dish feeding the four 20-700s and one 5LNB dish feeding the five others.

I don't think of any of my HRs as slow, unless they have an eSATA that is almost full. Then everything slows down, but I understand that and can correct it.

Could you tell me what you find slow? And "slow" in comparison to what? If you're comparing them to TiVos, I agree that the HRs are a bit slower than the TiVos. Most of the posts I have read fail to answer that one question: In comparison to what?

Even the wretched 22 that I made the mistake of actually buying was never slow. Never worked correctly after a few weeks, but never had an issue with "slow".

Rich


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

rich584 said:


> Could you tell me what you find slow? And "slow" in comparison to what? If you're comparing them to TiVos, I agree that the HRs are a bit slower than the TiVos.
> Rich


The only thing I can compare my HR22 to is my old Motorola cable DVR. When you pressed a button on the remote, things happened immediately, with an occasional slow down that required a reboot to fix. I think that's what we all would like.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> None of mine are.


None of mine fit Juppers' "colorful" description. In fact, two of them (the HR20-700's) have performed like champs for years now, after some issues with the software in the early days.

The third (the Hr21-100) has been more of a problem over its lifetime; not a terrible unit, but always more sluggish and more affected by numerous small (and occasionally large) issues.

If my experience was solely based upon my particular HR21-100, I would have a much more negative view of the DirecTV DVRs than I do. Even that unit, though, for all its issues, has been quite reliable in recording (and playing back) what I schedule it to. The experience of using it, though, isn't always enjoyable.


----------



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Ah, a good sampling of HRs. So few people have used the variety of HRs that you have that are "slow". I have four 20-700s and they are the fastest, guide-wise, GUI-wise, etc. I have three 21-700s and one 21-200 and one 23-700 and those five I would rate about the same. Just a tad slower than the 20-700s.
> 
> I have one 5LNB dish feeding the four 20-700s and one 5LNB dish feeding the five others.
> 
> ...


Guide is slow, all menus are slow, playlist is slow, random pauses while idle, tripletap searching is a crapshoot, sometimes it responds correctly, sometimes it drops keypresses, sometimes it immediately takes the first keypress and moves on to the next letter space. Playing back a recording from the playlist while it is still recording causes 1 second pauses every 30-60 seconds most times. Playing the same recording from it's live tv buffer greatly decreases that effect. The unit slows to an utter crawl of you dare to have 2 recordings going on at the same time.

The guide needs the most help because it is the most used. I hit page down and on a good day it will respond in 3-5 seconds, unless it hits one of those annoying ads, that will add another second or more to the response.

None of my DVRs have less than 85% free space, specifically in an effort to hopefully increase their responsiveness. Forget about even trying to use the new TVApps feature. After 45 seconds it may finally pop up to choose an app, if you're lucky.

I can compare them to almost any other consumer electronic device I have ever used and they will come up as slow, but the most relevant one would be the H21-200 to keep it in the DirecTV HD family line. It is pleasantly much more responsive.


----------



## mjbvideo (Jan 15, 2006)

My HR21-100 is still driving us insane - slow remote response (batteries not an issue in my case). Oh, how I dream of the bliss I was in last fall when the unit worked perfectly. Since an update around December it has been firmly in the POS camp. I hate it. I hate this box sooooooo much that I wish I could afford to release my frustrations by killing it with a sledgehammer. S L O W - compared to my beloved HR10-250, which still has warp speed response on my old SD TV in the basement. TIVO is king - and the software design engineers on this POS should be replaced....along with their SQA department - if they even have a SQA department.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Juppers said:


> Guide is slow, all menus are slow, playlist is slow, random pauses while idle, tripletap searching is a crapshoot, sometimes it responds correctly, sometimes it drops keypresses, sometimes it immediately takes the first keypress and moves on to the next letter space. Playing back a recording from the playlist while it is still recording causes 1 second pauses every 30-60 seconds most times. Playing the same recording from it's live tv buffer greatly decreases that effect. The unit slows to an utter crawl of you dare to have 2 recordings going on at the same time.
> 
> The guide needs the most help because it is the most used. I hit page down and on a good day it will respond in 3-5 seconds, unless it hits one of those annoying ads, that will add another second or more to the response.
> 
> ...


Huh. I just don't have those problems. My one 21-200 is as responsive to remote commands as the three 21-700s and the 23-700.

I have noticed that that red button for sports scores does take an awfully long time to wake up and do something, which is usually a small dialog box with a red circle in it. Then it works as it should. But the only use I've found for that is getting rainout info on the Yankees games. Used it once for that. Thought that it would surely give the previous night's scores, but it doesn't do that.

I wonder what the difference is between your setup and mine? Or is it just a subjective thing where I've become used to the HRs and you haven't? But your empirical data belies that idea, doesn't it? I really don't see those really slow responses or slow guides, etc. Must be something tangible.

But what would that be? I don't have the knowledge to answer that question. I do know what a slow HR is like. I just cleaned up an HR with an eSATA running at 19% Available and it took a long time to do that. The more you load these things up, externally, the slower they get, but that's understandable, since every eSATA I've loaded to almost full has done the same thing.

What is slowing yours down so much? Why do we have two distinctly different views? There has to be an answer. I'm at a loss. I think we need an über-Geek here.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mjbvideo said:


> My HR21-100 is still driving us insane - slow remote response (batteries not an issue in my case). Oh, how I dream of the bliss I was in last fall when the unit worked perfectly. Since an update around December it has been firmly in the POS camp. I hate it. I hate this box sooooooo much that I wish I could afford to release my frustrations by killing it with a sledgehammer. S L O W - compared to my beloved HR10-250, which still has warp speed response on my old SD TV in the basement. TIVO is king - and the software design engineers on this POS should be replaced....along with their SQA department - if they even have a SQA department.


I agree with your assessment of the software designers. Hard to believe that they couldn't do a better job. My car is a computer on wheels and it has absolutely no problems related to software. If software designers can make a car run as mine does, wouldn't you think a DVR would be "child's play"?

Rich


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

I have two HR22-100's, and I see the same slow remote response behavior that Jupper describes. And I also have an H21-200 that is very quick to repond by comparison.

I have noticed that on the HR22's, the response is a little quicker when tuned to an SD channel. When tuned to an HD channel, hitting GUIDE, for example, will take sometimes take 5 -7 seconds for it to pop up on screen.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

swyman18 said:


> I have two HR22-100's, and I see the same slow remote response behavior that Jupper describes. And I also have an H21-200 that is very quick to repond by comparison.
> 
> I have noticed that on the HR22's, the response is a little quicker when tuned to an SD channel. When tuned to an HD channel, hitting GUIDE, for example, will take sometimes take 5 -7 seconds for it to pop up on screen.


Find it strange that two 100s don't work as well as a 200? While I didn't have that "slow" experience with my wretched 22, I'm hardly surprised that you can see so much of a difference. I've said my piece about the 100s, I won't repeat myself.

I will say that my son has used his 200 for over a year (give or take) without a complaint and he always is quick to tell me if something is wrong. Shame they apparently stopped making them. That's the only Samsung product I've got anything good to say about. I think it is easily the equal of any of the 21-700s or the 23-700s.

Rich


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

In my case, obviously the 200 is a non-DVR (H21-200)... I understand that the non-DVR's may be quicker, but I was just using that as a comparison as to how much faster it is than my two DVR's (HR22-100's)

But, obviously a lot of people are not seeing the slowness on their DVR's, so I'm at a loss too.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

swyman18 said:


> In my case, obviously the 200 is a non-DVR (H21-200)... I understand that the non-DVR's may be quicker, but I was just using that as a comparison as to how much faster it is than my two DVR's (HR22-100's)
> 
> But, obviously a lot of people are not seeing the slowness on their DVR's, so I'm at a loss too.


Didn't see the missing R in the model number. Sorry. Don't know if you can compare the bare receivers against a DVR.

Rich


----------



## ASAOG (Oct 7, 2008)

swyman18 said:


> I have two HR22-100's, and I see the same slow remote response behavior that Jupper describes. And I also have an H21-200 that is very quick to repond by comparison.
> 
> I have noticed that on the HR22's, the response is a little quicker when tuned to an SD channel. When tuned to an HD channel, hitting GUIDE, for example, will take sometimes take 5 -7 seconds for it to pop up on screen.


+1. I have tried every recommendation I have seen on this forum and nothing has helped with my HR22-100. RBR, cleaning out hard drive, switching from RF to IR and back on the remote etc... still extremely slow remote response 5-7 seconds is not unusual. I get the same slow response with my Harmony remote, so I doubt the remote is the problem. New software seems to have slowed the responses even more. I will be trying the recommendation mentioned above about unplugging the box for and hour and see if I get better results.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ASAOG said:


> +1. I have tried every recommendation I have seen on this forum and nothing has helped with my HR22-100. RBR, cleaning out hard drive, switching from RF to IR and back on the remote etc... still extremely slow remote response 5-7 seconds is not unusual. I get the same slow response with my Harmony remote, so I doubt the remote is the problem. New software seems to have slowed the responses even more. I will be trying the recommendation mentioned above about unplugging the box for and hour and see if I get better results.


Unplugging for an hour or so can't hurt, but I don't think it will solve the problem. Wish we could get a handle on the problem. I don't have it and I don't see the forum's "heavy hitters" complaining about it.

I know this aggravates people, but I truly believe that a lot of the problems folks experience stem from problems with the "system" that feeds the HRs, not the HRs themselves. I don't believe it is the software, the one problem I didn't have with my wretched 22 was speed. It was fast and responsive, more responsive to remote control commands than my 21-700s. Seems like the 22s have a more sensitive RF sensor in them than the 21-700s or the 23s. The 20-700s that I have are quite fast, but they are just a better DVR than the rest of them.

Everybody complains about the speed, but few people offer a comparison. Apparently the HD TiVos were faster in the guide and GUI, and the SD TiVos were too. But the HRs aren't that bad.

Rich


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Juppers said:


> I see the problem alot as well. It isn't his remote batteries, it is the POS HR2x.


I second the "POS" comment.

I have new batteries in the remote. I can reset the stupid dvr, and it will work for a few days in a normal manner. Then it goes into sloooooooooooow motion. The quickest way to change channels is via the program guide using a binary search with the fewest digits entered to get me close to the channel I wish to select.


----------



## FredSam (Sep 15, 2007)

I too am frustrated with the change for the worse in the last release. Just when I was about to toss my HR20-700 (the later my HR20-100) out the window I remembered to try rebooting it. Each time rebooting restored full responsive function. I too use a Harmony remote with no issues on other devices. Perhaps it's as simple as a memory leak in some routine that only some of us encounter. FWIW I too have the two aforementioned HR20's connected to the internet (thru a fairly fast FiOS connection.)

The worst symptom for me was stuttering audio (and at times video) when playing back recorded programs which each time had gotten so bad that nothing was really watchable and using the remote could take minutes (tho I only waited that long a time or two, usually I just switched to another HR...)

The continuing new features of the DirecTv receivers almost made me favor them over my Tivo based units, but recently I'd much rather be using my older Tivos.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

FredSam said:


> The worst symptom for me was stuttering audio (and at times video) when playing back recorded programs which each time had gotten so bad that nothing was really watchable and using the remote could take minutes (tho I only waited that long a time or two, usually I just switched to another HR...)


Stuttering during playback is NOT a problem with the firmware the box is running. Those kinds of symptoms are often indicative of hard drive issues. I have to say, I've been using HR2x receivers for well over 2-1/2 years and I never get stuttering a/v when playing back recorded content, unless it was recorded during heavy rain (e.g., rain fade effects).


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

FredSam said:


> I too am frustrated with the change for the worse in the last release. Just when I was about to toss my HR20-700 (the later my HR20-100) out the window I remembered to try rebooting it. Each time rebooting restored full responsive function. I too use a Harmony remote with no issues on other devices. Perhaps it's as simple as a memory leak in some routine that only some of us encounter. FWIW I too have the two aforementioned HR20's connected to the internet (thru a fairly fast FiOS connection.)


I've got 6 HRs with Ethernet connections, wireless and hard wired, and I don't see any difference in speed or see any of the problems reported when I compare them to the HRs that are not Ethernet connected. I don't think that's a problem. I've get a fast Cablevision modem.



> The worst symptom for me was stuttering audio (and at times video) when playing back recorded programs which each time had gotten so bad that nothing was really watchable and using the remote could take minutes (tho I only waited that long a time or two, usually I just switched to another HR...)


That shouldn't happen, especially to two HRs. If it was on just one, that might well be the box.



> The continuing new features of the DirecTv receivers almost made me favor them over my Tivo based units, but recently I'd much rather be using my older Tivos.


The continuing new features are one of the problems, I think. If they'd just use Volkswagen's business model and make refinements rather than major changes. TiVo had pretty much the same business model as VW. Refine the product first, when you have got it finely tuned then make changes. Trying to do both at the same time doesn't seem to be working out so well.

Rich


----------



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Stuttering during playback is NOT a problem with the firmware the box is running. Those kinds of symptoms are often indicative of hard drive issues. I have to say, I've been using HR2x receivers for well over 2-1/2 years and I never get stuttering a/v when playing back recorded content, unless it was recorded during heavy rain (e.g., rain fade effects).


I see stuttering alot when the unit is "busy". If I'm recording 2 things at once, it is almost guaranteed to stutter. I see this most when recording OTA programs. I see it on all of my units, even the new HR22-100 that was installed last friday. I wonder if the common thread with those of us that have speed issues and those that don't is OTA. I know my HR21 was down right speedy when I forgot to plug it's AM21 back in after doing a system reset once, but that could have been speed from the system reset.


----------



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Find it strange that two 100s don't work as well as a 200? While I didn't have that "slow" experience with my wretched 22, I'm hardly surprised that you can see so much of a difference. I've said my piece about the 100s, I won't repeat myself.
> 
> I will say that my son has used his 200 for over a year (give or take) without a complaint and he always is quick to tell me if something is wrong. Shame they apparently stopped making them. That's the only Samsung product I've got anything good to say about. I think it is easily the equal of any of the 21-700s or the 23-700s.
> 
> Rich


I think you are used to their slow response since you are all HRs there. When you use a H21-200 then go to a HR2x, it is painfully different.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Juppers said:


> I see stuttering alot when the unit is "busy". If I'm recording 2 things at once, it is almost guaranteed to stutter. I see this most when recording OTA programs. I see it on all of my units, even the new HR22-100 that was installed last friday. I wonder if the common thread with those of us that have speed issues and those that don't is OTA. I know my HR21 was down right speedy when I forgot to plug it's AM21 back in after doing a system reset once, but that could have been speed from the system reset.


I've got an AM21 plugged into my HR22 and don't have any stuttering issues. However, I never record OTA due to disk space - I'm generally quite happy with my MPEG4 locals and rarely have rain fade even in bad storms.


----------



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> I've got an AM21 plugged into my HR22 and don't have any stuttering issues. However, I never record OTA due to disk space - I'm generally quite happy with my MPEG4 locals and rarely have rain fade even in bad storms.


I'm in the largest market without HD locals, so that isn't an option here.


----------



## FredSam (Sep 15, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> Stuttering during playback is NOT a problem with the firmware the box is running. Those kinds of symptoms are often indicative of hard drive issues. I have to say, I've been using HR2x receivers for well over 2-1/2 years and I never get stuttering a/v when playing back recorded content, unless it was recorded during heavy rain (e.g., rain fade effects).


Sorry, but I never had such problems before the last software release and it stretches belief that an old (reliable) and a new (also reliable) box both decided to start acting up after a software release and that that software release isn't at least partially to blame. If it matters I'm almost always recording HD material and much of the time two channels of HD. When I watched when no recording was going on things were much better, but a reboot took each box from near useless for watching to working as designed. Like I hinted at they are usually so reliable that I don't even think of rebooting when something is wrong.

At least the boxes never failed to record reliably (baring rain fade): Every show that I could hardly watch before plays perfectly after a reboot. Another sign that it's not a failing disk drive.

Also being a software developer I'm quite familiar with what starving an OS for various resources with a resource leaks looks like: I'm confident that some resource (probably memory) is being leaked in the latest release under some circumstances and that that is the root of the problem I'm seeing.


----------



## Kodok (Feb 10, 2008)

I've never actually noticed how slow HRs are until I was at my cousin's house and he has an H22 w/o any network or AM-21. That thing is flying when you go to the guide, change channels, etc. 

I guess I'm so used to with the HRs, so I learn to be a little bit more patience with it. 

One thing I know though since one of my HR is way below the TV, so the coffee table is interfering with the line of sight with the remote. Somehow, if I don't really point to the HR correctly, when I try to pull up a guide or scroll, it won't move immediately until I have a clear LOS. I don't need to press the button again and the command will execute. I'm not sure if I can explain it clearly. I always wonder that the remote and the HR has a 2 way communication line to acknowledge each other.


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

I just compared 3 boxes. HR22-100, HDVR2 (Tivo), and H23 (non-DVR)

The guide on the Tivo and the HR22 are about the same, with the H23 marginally faster (maybe 10%. 

so I decided to load down the HR22 to see if that made a difference... I did the following test:

Download HD-DOD program, stream a HD program to the H23, record 2 shows on the HR22 (both HD) and I started playing a program from the playlist... that's about as much as I can make the box do, and while surfing the guide, it runs the same as it does before I started the test... maybe 5% slower, but not noticeable... 

Has anybody who has the slowness tried a clean on the DVR to see if that makes a difference... I have had to do that a couple of times on my Tivo's to resolve slowness (bear in mind that many of my Tivo's have been in service for 5+ years)


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

Juppers said:


> I think you are used to their slow response since you are all HRs there. When you use a H21-200 then go to a HR2x, it is painfully different.


You want painful? Try moving from an R15-100 to an HR22-100---Holy moley!


----------



## jkbird59 (Dec 22, 2006)

i have the same hr20 700 as when they first came out. after the latest release very slow. i keep at least three remotes as the dogs love them. so fresh remotes batteries didnt help. never ever had this before.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

zkc16 said:


> You want painful? Try moving from an R15-100 to an HR22-100---Holy moley!


I'll second that. Any time I use my daughters R15, I amazed at how fast it is compared to the R22, HR23 and HR21's in my house.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

SD box speeds cant really be compared to HD box speeds. If you want to compare all the HD box speeds to the HR box speeds, knock yourself out. The HD boxes from Cable, FIOS, etc, all are way slower than their SD brethen as well.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

CCarncross said:


> SD box speeds cant really be compared to HD box speeds.


Sure they can. I pay the bills, therefore, I get to do the comparisons.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

zkc16 said:


> Sure they can. I pay the bills, therefore, I get to do the comparisons.


That cracked me up! Thanx. We don't have enough humor on the forum and to see pure logic turned into a really funny post is an unexpected treat!

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Getteau said:


> I'll second that. Any time I use my daughters R15, I amazed at how fast it is compared to the R22, HR23 and HR21's in my house.


I have a couple of them, still in the boxes. The Hi Def PQ on them leaves something to be desired, don't it? :lol:

Seriously, you always have to pay a price for better anything and if a slowdown in speed is all you have to pay, that's not bad.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Juppers said:


> I think you are used to their slow response since you are all HRs there. When you use a H21-200 then go to a HR2x, it is painfully different.


Do you think that might be because the H21 isn't as complicated as the HR? I do know the difference between a fast HR and a slow HR. All you have to do is fill up an eSATA and you'll see what a slow HR really is.

The thing that troubles me, is that most of the posts complaining about slowness are reporting the same symptoms as an HR with an almost full (less than 30% Available) eSATA. Hmmm. I've got to ponder this. Perhaps your post spurred me onto a good train of thought.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Just went thru the whole thread and I see eight complaints about the 22s, three about the 21-100s and one about the 20-100. One complaint about a 21-200 and three about 20-700s. 

Small sampling of HRs, but 12 complaints about 100s and four about other models. See a trend here? And a lot of the posts had nothing to do with the topic.

Rich


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

rich584 said:


> The thing that troubles me, is that most of the posts complaining about slowness are reporting the same symptoms as an HR with an almost full (less than 30% Available) eSATA. Hmmm. I've got to ponder this. Perhaps your post spurred me onto a good train of thought.


My HR22-100 is definitely slower than any of my other boxes. It's not unusable however, just decidedly not speedy. I don't use eSATA drives on any of my boxes, but the internal drives (also SATA drives by the way) are generally in the range of 10% - 15% free space.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> My HR22-100 is definitely slower than any of my other boxes. It's not unusable however, just decidedly not speedy. I don't use eSATA drives on any of my boxes, but the internal drives (also SATA drives by the way) are generally in the range of 10% - 15% free space.


I don't think the internals exhibit the same problem of "bogging down" as the eSATAs do. Don't know why. I did try to replicate the "bogging down" thing on a couple of internals when *Russdog* and I were collaborating on the FAQ thread about eSATAs. I just can't recall what happened, but *Richierich* has reported that his 2TB internal in a 23 did not bog down at all when he had it nearly filled up.

Rich


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I don't think the internals exhibit the same problem of "bogging down" as the eSATAs do. Don't know why. I did try to replicate the "bogging down" thing on a couple of internals when *Russdog* and I were collaborating on the FAQ thread about eSATAs. I just can't recall what happened, but *Richierich* has reported that his 2TB internal in a 23 did not bog down at all when he had it nearly filled up.
> 
> Rich


If you have any owned HR2x units and more time than you know what to do with, you could have fun experimenting using the same drive connected internally and then in an enclosure and do some performance comparisons. I have two owned HR2x units and a set of security Torx bits, but I don't feel like tearing into them just to satisfy my curiosity right now.


----------



## jclarke9999 (Feb 10, 2007)

I have 3 different D* DVRs, an HR20-100, HR10-700 and a HR22-100. I just got the HR22 last month and it is definitely slower than my 2 HR20's. Not "unusable," but noticably slower. I have to tell myself to wait before I hit a remote key a second time often to prevent a duplicate command.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

rich584 said:


> That cracked me up! Thanx. We don't have enough humor on the forum and to see pure logic turned into a really funny post is an unexpected treat!
> 
> Rich


Glad I could so easily make your day.

If you don't care for the R15 -> HR2x comparison, which I still do, how about one comparing the R15 to the R22. Care to take a guess which one wins the speed contest hands-down? I'll give you a hint, it's the non-HD box. :lol:


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

rich584 said:


> Seriously, you always have to pay a price for better anything and if a slowdown in speed is all you have to pay, that's not bad.


That "cost" is usually in the form of increased price, which is most certainly the case with the HR2x series of DVRs, not reduced performance.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

zkc16 said:


> Glad I could so easily make your day.
> 
> If you don't care for the R15 -> HR2x comparison, which I still do, how about one comparing the R15 to the R22. Care to take a guess which one wins the speed contest hands-down? I'll give you a hint, it's the non-HD box. :lol:


Er, they're both SD boxes. I have one of each and the R22 is not really all that much slower than the R15. Add in the networking stuff the R22 can do and I'll take one any day over the R15.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

rich584 said:


> Do you think that might be because the H21 isn't as complicated as the HR?


My 2008 Corvette is vastly more complicated (complex) than was my 2000 Corvette. It is also more expensive, faster, and far more capable in every measurable way.

Let's see, newer, more expensive, faster, and more capable---what a concept. But I suppose I shouldn't expect the same out of my electronics, at least not those that are supplied by my favorite TV signal delivery company.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

LameLefty said:


> Er, they're both SD boxes.


Gee, I guess the hint wasn't really necessary then.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

zkc16 said:


> My 2008 Corvette is vastly more complicated (complex) than was my 2000 Corvette. It is also more expensive, faster, and far more capable in every measurable way.
> 
> Let's see, newer, more expensive, faster, and more capable---what a concept. But I suppose I shouldn't expect the same out of my electronics, at least not those that are supplied by my favorite TV signal delivery company.


I don't think the management of D* quite grasps the idea of refinement without major change.

I don't think the analogy of the two Corvette's is really relevant.

The device I was recording on in 2000 wasn't nearly as fast as the HRs, cost more, and the HRs are far more capable in every measurable way. And they are supplied to you by your favorite TV signal delivery company! :lol:

Rich


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

rich584 said:


> I don't think the management of D* quite grasps the idea of refinement without major change.


In that they came up with a version that cost less than half as much to manufacture, I'm betting that management is thinking that their next challenge is to walk on water.


----------



## driggity (Aug 4, 2008)

Well I just tried unplugging my HR22-100 for an hour+ to see if it would help matters. It did a bit but things are still sluggish. I also still have the network unplugged so that may be helping. I'll reconnect it and see what happens. The red button for the scoreboard did start working again too which is nice. Anyways here's what I wrote earlier before unplugging it:

I'll chime in as another person with a brutally slow HR22-100. I'm not really sure if it's related to the new firmware as I got this box on June 8th and barely used it before the new firmware downloaded. It sure feels slower than the HR21-700 it replaced but since that box suffered a hard drive failure I couldn't compare them. It takes about 5 seconds for the guide to show up or go away on an SD channel. It's about the same on HD channels. On SD channels the background of the guide will load on the sides of the SD picture immediately, then after about 4 seconds the entire background is loaded and after 5 seconds the whole guide is loaded. Loading the list or setup menu take about the same amount of time.

This box is connected to a wireless bridge with a PC on the other end of the bridge. Having the PC on or off doesn't seem to have any difference in speed. I don't have an external drive and the box is reporting that 91% of the storage space is available so hopefully that doesn't have anything to do with it. Sometimes a page down (or up) in the guide will register immediately. Sometimes it will take about 3 seconds for the page to change. Sometimes I can type in a three digit channel number with no problems. Other times it will slowly recognize the first digit and mess the next two. The sports score menu that can be brought up on certain channels has also completely stopped working. I just get the little "failure" noise that you would get on the channels where its not supposed to work.


----------



## Stryker412 (Jan 22, 2009)

I was finally able to hook up my H21 today. It hasn't been used since I got my service installed on 4/25. The guide and changing channels is lightning quick compared to my HR-23. So is it my HR-23 or the software update that is causing it to be so slow?

The H21 has not had the 0x312 software update yet.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Remember that the H21 is NOT a DVR. Non-DVR's are quicker.


----------



## kramer (Jun 6, 2007)

Ok I'm back because my Hr2X's are back to being slow. D* had to put memory leak in the last update because did not have this problem prior to this release. Well I should say it was not in the previous release because this is not the first time this has happen that slowness happen after another beta release from D*. Three years in this POS is no better, can change providers after Auguste and starting to look at the possibilities


No it is not my setup because someone has 6 HRXXand does not have the problem.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

*All *of my HR2Xs are so slow it's unbelievable. I started timing some things after pressing a key, and wow! You wouldn't believe the response time to just pull up the guide, enter a channel number, scroll down, etc.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm amazed at all the posts in this thread. I reported the sloooooooow problem shortly after the 312 release and no one else appeared to have an issue. Now you have all caught up. Too funny!:hurah::nono2:


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Well my HR21-700 took this long to let me know it was slow!


----------



## mjbvideo (Jan 15, 2006)

My HR21-100 POS is back to extreme slowness - I think it is now the slowest it has ever been. I wish there was a way to go back to the firmware release from last fall. It worked almost perfectly for that release.


----------



## Stryker412 (Jan 22, 2009)

My HR-23 is unbearable. I almost have to go in the other room on the smaller TV and the H21. I realize non-DVRs are faster but the difference is night and day. I hit the guide button on the 23 and sometimes takes 20 seconds for it to show. Flipping through the guide sometimes is not bad but then it'll freeze for a second when scrolling. Any plans to address this in a (hopefully soon) new firmware?


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

I have found that if you reset the dvr it speeds things up for a short time. It will go back to sloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow eventually.


----------



## Stryker412 (Jan 22, 2009)

The installer set my dish to: Slimline-5S (SWM). I purchased this LNB (http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?PROD=SL5-SWM), so it is set correctly right?

I am going to try a reset on the receiver to see if that helps.


----------



## ShinKen (Apr 11, 2007)

All three of my HR21-700s are exhibiting this slow down. One is extremely slow, when I press the list or guide button it takes 20 secs before bringing up the list/guide. Things were working fine until this last update...


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

I have 3 HR21's. 2 of them have received the new update back on June 28th. It is now July 8th and the 3rd one NEVER has received the new update. Is this cause for concearn 1 receiver not getting the update? And I can report that both my receivers that received the update are extremely slow when scrolling through the guide and when changing channels. Extremely Slow!!!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

So, last night I'm downstairs in my hidey hole and using the 23-700 that is in the room above. Everytime I use the remote, I have to aim it "up" directly towards the 23 and I have to keep getting closer for it to respond to the remote.

I kept thinking the batteries must be low, but they are Duracells that I put into the remote when I got the 23 about two months ago. Couldn't be low batteries after only two months. Then I looked at my box of Duracells purchased at Costco and I only have two left.

I just purchased a new box of Duracell AA cells last week and the remote kept acting as if the batteries were dying. Finally, I opened up the new box of cells and put two fresh cells in the remote. Now the remote doesn't have to be aimed and the responses are immediate. It was the cells. 

This brings up one of the problems I've had with Costco. I like Costco and spend a lot of money there. But a lot of the stuff I buy doesn't work or doesn't work well or doesn't last. The watches come with a disclaimer in the box admitting that they are "seconds" and that Costco will repair or replace or return your money if a problem occurs. Makes me wonder how many other products are "seconds". 

Rich


----------



## ColdCase (Sep 10, 2007)

My HR21-700 is not only slower now... it now often freezes for a few seconds during playback and sometimes even watching shows real time.... :-(


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

ColdCase said:


> My HR21-700 is not only slower now... it now often freezes for a few seconds during playback and sometimes even watching shows real time.... :-(


That's not software. That sounds like a hard drive going bad.


----------



## psdubya (Jul 9, 2009)

Below is the behavior my HR21-700 exhibits:

1.) Watching recordings - the systems randomly freezes both audio and video anywhere from 10-300 seconds then resumes play.

2.) Watching recordings while another program is recording - the system is virtually unusable, it plays back only a few seconds at a time. Trying to get to a menu item, for example to stop the live recording, takes an enormous amount a patience, we're talking minutes!

3.) Watching live TV - the audio and video is very choppy, not pixelated, but choppy. It's almost like it freezes for split seconds at a random rate.

A reset does seem to fix the problem - but only for a short period of time.

I called d* and was told I would have to do a reset all (reformat the hard-drive) before they would consider sending out a replacement device. Will reformatting the drive fix my problem?


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

LameLefty said:


> That's not software. That sounds like a hard drive going bad.


Not necessarily. My HR21-100 has an occasional freezing issue that began immediately after the update to 312. The system simply becomes non-responsive for 10-90 seconds, then resumes playback normally at the point where it froze.

Why don't I think its the disk? I can rewind past the point of the freeze and play through that point without incident, so the content stored on disk is fine. The drive also passes all of the diagnostics that one can run upon reboot. Finally, the same problem occurs on both the internal disk as well as an eSata drive I connected for testing.

My guess is that there is a background process that sometimes goes awry and grabs too may system resources away from playback. But that's just a guess...


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> Not necessarily. My HR21-100 has an occasional freezing issue that began immediately after the update to 312. The system simply becomes non-responsive for 10-90 seconds, then resumes playback normally at the point where it froze.
> 
> Why don't I think its the disk? I can rewind past the point of the freeze and play through that point without incident, so the content stored on disk is fine. The drive also passes all of the diagnostics that one can run upon reboot. Finally, the same problem occurs on both the internal disk as well as an eSata drive I connected for testing.
> 
> My guess is that there is a background process that sometimes goes awry and grabs too may system resources away from playback. But that's just a guess...


Intermittent mechanical or drive controller issues don't necessarily have to show up as visible recording glitches, but they CAN show up as playback problems. If the drive is playing back a show and trying to update a to do list or cache guide data in the background, and has to re-write or wait longer than expected for the data, it could cause a visual artifact due to processing overhead or timing issues.

In 2.5 years-plus of using HR2x boxes, under several dozen software versions and four different boxes, I've never, ever seen anything like general stuttering and freezing that wasn't connected to rain fade. Not saying it's impossible, but I do find it hard to believe the problem exists absent a marginal component - the most likely being, of course, the drive.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

LameLefty said:


> Not saying it's impossible, but I do find it hard to believe the problem exists absent a marginal component - the most likely being, of course, the drive.


In general, I absolutely agree -- the drive is the most obvious point of failure. I'm quite convinced, though, that in my specific case it isn't the internal drive -- especially since the DVR exhibits the same problem when connected to an external drive that works fine in other units. As someone who has used DVRs since the first ReplayTV model, I'm also familiar with drive death in DVRs (though not with the HR2x's, knock-on-wood) -- and my symptoms don't match the typical pattern. Absolutely no stuttering or transient pixellation issues (or unwelcome drive noises). Not heat-related, either, as far as I can tell.

It is certainly possible that it is a marginal hardware component that coincidentally started failing at about the same time as the update to 312, so I plan to keep an eye on the unit and especially see what happens with the next NR. Not a pressing issue given the time of year and the fact that it is the least-used of our three DVRs. If it doesn't improve, I'll swap it for a new one.

But we've drifted from the thread topic quite a bit...


----------



## UseFluke (Jul 9, 2009)

You all are discussing a very popular problem lately. I have a Hr21-700 and just Sunday began to experience the playback issue you describe along with a light stutter on live tv. I received 0x0312 software on June 3rd and didn't see any problem until now. Software or not ,anything is possible, seems like there are many of us with the same problem on different set top boxes. In my opinion i am leaning to a bad drive on my STB and at least some sort of incompatble software commands for the drive. I hooked up my neighbors extra eSATA and no problems for 3 days now. I guess i will wait it out to see what the next update has to offer me since i am under a new contract thanks to a programming upgrade and i don't have the protection plan..


----------



## Goldlexus (Jun 23, 2002)

I have a HD-DVR 21-700. I am experiencing very very slow response time when I try to do anything....change channels, go to guide or list, scroll thru guide or list, 30 sec skip....anything. I never had this issue pre the last update which I believe is 312 in June. RBR hasn't helped unplugging and leaving it unplugged overnight. I am so frustrated.


----------



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> That's not software. That sounds like a hard drive going bad.


I've seen this on units that have perfectly good drives. It can be the software as well.


----------



## cranjx (Dec 16, 2008)

I've been experiencing the same problem. Previously recorded programs now suddenly pause for 30-60 seconds and then resume. Any new programs recorded seem jumpy as well as some live programs. Never had issues before. I have an HR21-100 with the 312 update.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

cranjx said:


> I've been experiencing the same problem. Previously recorded programs now suddenly pause for 30-60 seconds and then resume. Any new programs recorded seem jumpy as well as some live programs. Never had issues before. I have an HR21-100 with the 312 update.


I think its what you get used to. I have a HR20-100 and its pretty fast in my opinion. I went to a relative's house and his HR21 was so slow I wanted to pull my hair out. He even had the scrolling turned off.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bwaldron said:


> Not necessarily. My HR21-100 has an occasional freezing issue that began immediately after the update to 312. The system simply becomes non-responsive for 10-90 seconds, then resumes playback normally at the point where it froze.
> 
> Why don't I think its the disk? I can rewind past the point of the freeze and play through that point without incident, so the content stored on disk is fine. The drive also passes all of the diagnostics that one can run upon reboot. Finally, the same problem occurs on both the internal disk as well as an eSata drive I connected for testing.
> 
> My guess is that there is a background process that sometimes goes awry and grabs too may system resources away from playback. But that's just a guess...


I've had the same experiences myself. Been the software in some instances and the hard drive in other instances. Reformatting the hard drive is an act of futility. I've done it several times and all it does is wipe out your recordings.

Rich


----------



## jjohns (Sep 15, 2007)

Memory leaks.


----------



## Qooop (Oct 2, 2005)

I have had no trouble up until about 2 days ago. I had been in the middle of reorganizing my entire complicated setup when suddenly my HR21NC-100 started responding extremely slow. It is to the point where I hate to change channels or do anything else I must wait with a sometimes blank screen for minutes at a time. 

I must have just gotten the new release.


----------



## Stryker412 (Jan 22, 2009)

I just wanted to let you all know, I posted the link to this thread on D*'s official Twitter page. I got a response that they have forwarded this thread to the engineering staff. Hopefully something can get fixed.


----------



## kramer (Jun 6, 2007)

Stryker412 said:


> I just wanted to let you all know, I posted the link to this thread on D*'s official Twitter page. I got a response that they have forwarded this thread to the engineering staff. Hopefully something can get fixed.


Wow now it's on Twitter that makes a difference! WTF will that do. This is not directed at poster but this forum is well read by D* and another medium will not make a difference.

Just fix the problem D* problem solved. Can you please finish the 2 1/2 year beta project and produce a finished product.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Given sufficient reasoned and intelligibly documented complaints in a relatively public place, they'll eventually get the message.


----------



## SledDog (May 6, 2007)

joshjr said:


> I think its what you get used to. I have a HR20-100 and its pretty fast in my opinion. I went to a relative's house and his HR21 was so slow I wanted to pull my hair out. He even had the scrolling turned off.


My HR23-700 is very slow. It's getting to the point that my 5 old grand daughter is complaining about it! I've tried a menu reset and an RBR. Neither helped.


----------



## jjohns (Sep 15, 2007)

Out of all these "version upgrades", there has been one that was fairly stable and quick - but that one didn't last long. As soon as the cable companies advertise a new "enhancement", D* rushes right out and develops the same thing, never tests it, then installs it as another "version upgrade". 

D*'s plan seems to be, "It doesn't matter if its slowing the entire box down, get it in there so we can say we got it too."


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yep, before this last 'update', I was working acceptably. A bit slow, but tolerable and the skip-to-end feature-that-is-really-a-bug didn't happen very often at all.

I want an HDDVR that records a few shows with a scheduler and manually, shows me a good picture with good sound and doesn't require me to say incantations over the remote to ensure it operates in accordance with which button I push.

But that isn't what I have. Instead, I have a problematic box that is becoming a bigger irritant with each passing day.


----------



## jjohns (Sep 15, 2007)

Yep. Just a good picture, good sound, records shows reliably and is stable. Every time I see the blue ring lit up from the middle of the night, I cringe to think of what new bugs I soon will be sparring with.

It’s really too bad. You know D* has the talent and capability to produce a solid reliable box. But for some reason they have decided to continue battling windmills.


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

I remember my old Tivo's used to get so slow it was ridiculous until you did a reset of some sort that would not erase any recordings but would erase all your saved favorites and series links. It would then be very fast again for a couple months. I don't know of anything on a Direct TV HD DVR like that.


----------



## pogo (Oct 31, 2007)

This is garbage that should never be acceptable. I'm paying for this "service" for crying out loud!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

This evening ALL of my receivers slowed to a crawl. It was as if some snail virus came down through the datastream and screwed up my boxes. I was counting *MORE THAN 60 SECONDS* to change channels, utilize double play, bring up the guide, and more. Unbelievable!!!


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

For 0x0312, if very slow, try removing the network connection and restart the receiver. Leave the network connection disconnected and judge performance for an extended period of time.


----------



## pjrocco (Oct 30, 2008)

Bump!

My H21-100 is so slow it is almost unwatchable... I called DTV and they said they have received complaints, but no action is currently being taken. Huh?


----------



## peters4n6 (Jun 19, 2007)

I have three HR21 receivers and all are slow (5-10 seconds for guide to appear when pressed) I also get the live and recorded pixellation jitter every couple of minutes. All three boxes were not slow prior to the recent update (1-2 seconds for guide to pop up). 

Please Directv, let's fix this.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

pjrocco said:


> Bump!
> 
> My H21-100 is so slow it is almost unwatchable... I called DTV and they said they have received complaints, but no action is currently being taken. Huh?


There is plenty of action being taken. There are a number of significant changes on the way, but we are likely 4-6 weeks away from the next version.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

By "signficant changes," Doug, do you mean fixes and tweaks, new features and enhancements, or both? Just curious.


----------



## peters4n6 (Jun 19, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> There is plenty of action being taken. There are a number of significant changes on the way, but we are likely 4-6 weeks away from the next version.


Thanks, Doug, for that update. Hopefully, the wife and kids will cool their frustrations and be a bit patient as well. :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> By "signficant changes," Doug, do you mean fixes and tweaks, new features and enhancements, or both? Just curious.


I think the next NR will show improvements in a number of areas including fixes, tweaks and new features ..


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I'd be happy with just correcting the worse-than-snail's-pace responsiveness of this unit.


----------



## Stryker412 (Jan 22, 2009)

Lord Vader said:


> I'd be happy with just correcting the worse-than-snail's-pace responsiveness of this unit.


+1

You'd think they could put out a small firmware patch to just address this issue alone for now and add new features later. This issue affects the basic functionality of the box.


----------



## DaverJ (Jun 17, 2006)

Strange... my HR22-100, which is usually very slow, has been acting reasonably "fast" for the last week or so.

I use quotes for fast because it's relative - of the 3 non-Tivo HD DVRs I've tried from DirecTV, they've all been "S-L-O-W". I'm not a fan of Direct's current hardware. :nono2:


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

DaverJ said:


> Strange... my HR22-100, which is usually very slow, has been acting reasonably "fast" for the last week or so.
> 
> I use quotes for fast because it's relative - of the 3 non-Tivo HD DVRs I've tried from DirecTV, they've all been "S-L-O-W". I'm not a fan of Direct's current hardware. :nono2:


_When _they work, they're great machines. It's just that they're so damn slow that it nullifies any "joy" I get out of using them. From basic things like changing channels to scrolling through the guide or playing list, it's such a hassle. You should see what I have to go through to tune to a 3-digit channel #!


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

jjohns said:


> ... Every time I see the blue ring lit up [indicating new software has been installed], I cringe to think of what new bugs I soon will be sparring with.
> 
> It's really too bad. You know D* has the talent and capability to produce a solid reliable box. But for *some reason* they have decided to continue battling windmills.


Some reason? That's undoubtedly the marketing people calling the shots.

How do "you know D* has the talent and capability"? I'm not even sure they haven't contracted out all software maintenance chores to the cheapest place in Asia they could find.

My HR21-200 has gotten much slower in the last couple of weeks. But the worst thing is that it ignores many more keypresses from my remote than it used to, and ignores *all *keypresses in the first 10-20 seconds after starting to play a recording.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Stryker412 said:


> +1
> 
> You'd think they could put out a small firmware patch to just address this issue alone for now and add new features later. This issue affects the basic functionality of the box.


There are often just small patches that go out while other development continues ..


----------

